# vehicle mileage



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What do you guys consider "high miles" on a vehicle? I have 193000 on a Ford Taurus and it runs like a champ. My buddy has a Ford Superduty with a V-10 and it has 265000 on it and still running strong. This post is not intended to be a Ford vs. any other brand, I'm just curious what kind of mileage you guys have gotten on your vehicles.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

'93 Ranger 197k miles traded in as it could not hold baby seats, running pretty well at that point. I think I see a pattern forming.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

276k on the 93 GMC, 127k on 02 Chevy S-10, 92k on 99 Jeep Cherokee, 86k on 01 Chevy Duramax.
300k + on a 78 Toyota Celica when my teenage son totaled it.
As close as we can guess we have a 68 Chevy half ton with over 500k on it. But now it is waiting for a complete restore and rebuild.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I pulled some hubs off a 91 toyota pickup that was being parted out by the original owner at 368k and he put in 2 clutches and never did any motor work. I have seen alot of early 90 chevs on autotrader with 250k and up. Don't know how much work has been put in to keep them there.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

My current vehicles are in the mid 100k's (153,000 '95 plymouth grand voyager-bought new, 163,000 2000 Ford 350 super duty, power stroke) but I had a '77 F-150 that I bought from the original owner, a friend that bought it new in late '76 and when I sold it it had 539,000 on it. In it's life it had 1 motor overhaul at about 247,000, 3 heater cores, 4 or 5 radiators, 2 clutches, and misc starters, alt's etc but still ran pretty good. It was in need of a new motor soon and rear axle seals etc. Never stranded me anywhere.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have got 163,000 on my Frontier. The only major issue was the timing belt replacing, other than that , just 2 batteries, regular oilchanges, 5 sets of tires :shock: (Not too good at getting em rotated :lol: )

My previous truck was a 87 Nissan. That thing had 248000 on it when the speedometer quit working about 6 years before I stopped driving it :shock: It was a very dependable truck. Still ran awesome when i traded it in.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

191K on my dakota.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I just amazing how durable today's cars and trucks are compared to say 40 years ago when it was time to trade when the odometer read 75,000 miles. 

We've put over 250,000 miles on three vehicles at the goober garage.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

i have a 93 Ford f-250, with just over 320,000 miles. It is my go to hunting truck and hasnt let me down so far, it was previously owned by a mechanic,so maybe thats why it still runs so good. Also have a 08 TUndra the wife drives, it only has 10k and I'm hoping it lasts as long as the ford. I love the ford, I can chain that thing up and go anywhere and if the day comes i slide off the road hutning, no worries, it only cost me 500 bucks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's interesting to see the miles people get out of their vehicles. I guess if you maintain and service them properly they will go a very long time.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

My 98' Honda Accord is still in it's infancy at only 136,000 miles. It doesn't surprise me when I see Accords over 300,000 miles. I think a lot of it comes down to how well people maintain their vehicles as well as how they are driven! Also, certain makes and models tend to do better than others. When I get another truck it will definitely be a Toyota/Honda. From my experience with several makes, those two seem to out perform anything on the road, save Subaru (Those are amazing too)!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I have a 71' 400 SBC that has 234K original miles on it, no rebuild. It's currently awaiting rebuild though! :twisted:

I've seen some sick miles on some Honda's too. I did State Inspection's for a while as a teen, and saw two Honda's in the 600's.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

2001 dodge ram 1500. I have just under 94000 miles on it right now.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have a 1996 jeep cherokee that i bought a year ago with about 168000 on it and now it has around 208000 and it was used to get me from pleasant grove to park city all last winter with only one problem i had to put a new altenater in it and thats all ive done to it at all and i also have a 1991 ford explorer that i bought last january with a bad transmision (just no overdrive) and it had 160000 when i got it and all i did was get a tranny from the pick and pull and it runs great with around 192000 on it now and we drive both cars every day all over the state


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

We have a 1998 buick Century with 170000 and still gets 30 on the freeway a Grand Prix with 97000 and a 1999 2500 chevy with 130000 all still hittin the pavement.


----------

